# Chair lift taken out by avy winkle people are on it...



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Yikes!  Doesn't mention anyone getting hurt so that's always good news. Very impressive footage.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats crazy. Reminds me of the japanese tsunami footage.


----------



## Chosen_OnE (Apr 3, 2011)

It still amazes me how oblivious people were of the danger heading towards them. It's a good thing there wasn't a lot of traffic on that lift. Not one person seemed to show any concern over the situation. 

Obtenir la baise à un endroit où il ne vous gênera pas !


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wet slide avalanches are slow but they are so p o w e r f u l. Not surprised at all that it mangled the lift. Glad no one was riding the lift in the area it struck. The people that were above it were lucky that they had gotten above the flow before it hit, and that it didn't cause the lift to collapse complete. It's been an unusual season with avalanches world wide to say the least.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Winkle?

Ray Finkle? 

Finkle is Einhorn?


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

turbospartan said:


> Winkle?
> 
> Ray Finkle?
> 
> Finkle is Einhorn?


Your gun is digging into my hip


----------

